# Cinema, dalla A di capolavoro alla Z di trash



## MillePensieri (12 Febbraio 2013)

Apro un thread che forse avrà vita breve, ma volevo condividere questa cosa con voi e non sapevo dove ficcarla.
Allora..."Adam and Dog" è un corto di animazione candidato agli Oscar 2013, diretto da Minkyu Lee, realizzato con la collaborazione di numerosi artisti e di cui non si è parlato praticamente da nessuna parte. 
Se avete un quarto d'ora libero, dategli un'occhiata.
Momenti da brivido: la caduta e la cacciata dall'Eden, rappresentate con estrema semplicità e di forte impatto.


[video=youtube;hq0-i8GQbgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq0-i8GQbgw[/video]​


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

grazie mille...bellissimo


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Apro un thread che forse avrà vita breve, ma volevo condividere questa cosa con voi e non sapevo dove ficcarla.
> Allora..."Adam and Dog" è un corto di animazione candidato agli Oscar 2013, diretto da Minkyu Lee, realizzato con la collaborazione di numerosi artisti e di cui non si è parlato praticamente da nessuna parte.
> Se avete un quarto d'ora libero, dategli un'occhiata.
> Momenti da brivido: la caduta e la cacciata dall'Eden, rappresentate con estrema semplicità e di forte impatto.
> ...



ma che bello!!!! Grazie Mille!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Febbraio 2013)

Che bello! 
Grazie della segnalazione


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## MillePensieri (13 Febbraio 2013)

Sono contenta che vi sia piaciuto


----------



## sparta_cus (13 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Apro un thread che forse avrà vita breve, ma volevo condividere questa cosa con voi e non sapevo dove ficcarla.
> Allora..."Adam and Dog" è un corto di animazione candidato agli Oscar 2013, diretto da Minkyu Lee, realizzato con la collaborazione di numerosi artisti e di cui non si è parlato praticamente da nessuna parte.
> Se avete un quarto d'ora libero, dategli un'occhiata.
> Momenti da brivido: la caduta e la cacciata dall'Eden, rappresentate con estrema semplicità e di forte impatto.
> ...


Particolare e delicato......(già a quei tempi si abbandonavano i cani per andare a divertirsi.....:smile


----------



## Hellseven (14 Febbraio 2013)

Uno dei film più belli che abbia mai visto. Un film su caduta e disperazione, speranza e rinascita. Loro due sono perfetti per i rispettivi ruoli e Gillian rules, come sempre 

[video=youtube;w7b6RChVdYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7b6RChVdYA[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (14 Febbraio 2013)

In italiano era La fuga di Logan. In un futuro ormai prossimo l'unico modo per combattere la sovrappopolazione del pianeta  è ... lo sterminio dei maggiori di anni 26 celato da sacrificio religioso.
Ma qualcuno tra i segugi decide di vederci chiaro .....
Stupendo film dei miei anni di scuola media.

[video=youtube;4WUUnc1M0TA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WUUnc1M0TA[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (14 Febbraio 2013)

Carpenter tra i meno noti ma tra i più tosti di sempre ....


[video=youtube;YcyBZTQS3tA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcyBZTQS3tA[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (14 Febbraio 2013)

Bruce Lee era la star incontrastata a livello occidentale ma tra gli orientali primeggiava Wang Yu.
Thrashissimo ma spettacolarissimo kung fu movie anni 70 che costrinsi anche i miei poveri genitori ad andare a vedere, essendo in quel periodo un grande fan del cinema sulle arti marziali.Non me ne perdevo uno in qualunque cinema della città si proiettassero ...
Come sono vecchio, Gesù :unhappy:

[video=youtube;UdQs_gfadWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdQs_gfadWc[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (14 Febbraio 2013)

Se non lo avete visto, vedevetelo, su rieductional ciannel. The Devil's Rejects.

Se lo volete vedere non vedete il video perchè è il finale.

[video=youtube;MZarAaCCv_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZarAaCCv_Y[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (14 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se non lo avete visto, vedevetelo, su rieductional ciannel. The Devil's Rejects.
> 
> Se lo volete vedere non vedete il video perchè è il finale.
> 
> [video=youtube;MZarAaCCv_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZarAaCCv_Y[/video]


Rob Zombie, un Artista poliedrico, direi a questo punto. Roccka e filma alla grande, sembra. Cmq non l'ho visto, me lo gusto con calma


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Febbraio 2013)

[video=youtube;aHUgdwyxTF0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHUgdwyxTF0[/video]


----------



## MillePensieri (15 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Carpenter tra i meno noti ma tra i più tosti di sempre ....


Vero, grandissimo film, un violento assedio lungo un'ora e mezza, nessun calo di tensione, scene che lasciano il segno e personaggi solidi (vedi Napoleon Wilson).    


[video=youtube;RGME6jCwqw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGME6jCwqw0[/video]​
Ma sono di parte, adoro Carpenter, molte delle delle sue opere sono tra le mie preferite in assoluto.


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Febbraio 2013)

Django Unchained.
Visto al cinema nel we, in lingua originale come è ormai mia abitudine.
 Non è un western, nonostante le citazioni, le musiche (alcune), le ambientazioni e un cameo di Franco Nero, il genere a cui si rifà è quello della blaxploitation, ma non è un difetto, diciamo che la campagna pubblicitaria ha messo in ombra la cosa e non avendo letto recensioni prima di entrare in sala mi aspettavo altro. 
Non mi ha convinta del tutto, forse è un po' troppo lungo e gli scoppi di violenza non sono così sorprendenti da far saltare sulla poltrona, ma le interpretazioni valgono il prezzo del biglietto, i dialoghi e i personaggi sono "alla Tarantino", per me un pregio.

Menzione d'onore a Christoph Waltz, me ne sono innamorata ormai. 
Questa è una geniale cavolata:

[video=youtube;CknpHpmIJtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CknpHpmIJtI[/video]​


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Apro un thread che forse avrà vita breve, ma volevo condividere questa cosa con voi e non sapevo dove ficcarla.
> Allora..."Adam and Dog" è un corto di animazione candidato agli Oscar 2013, diretto da Minkyu Lee, realizzato con la collaborazione di numerosi artisti e di cui non si è parlato praticamente da nessuna parte.
> Se avete un quarto d'ora libero, dategli un'occhiata.
> Momenti da brivido: la caduta e la cacciata dall'Eden, rappresentate con estrema semplicità e di forte impatto.
> ...



ora guardo

Bello!


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2013)

carpenter e tarantino?

chapeau assoluto


----------



## MillePensieri (11 Marzo 2013)

Blinky è un corto fantascientifico/horror del 2011 diretto da Ruairi Robinson, ricorda gli episodi di "Io, robot" di Asimov e anche qui il tema delle tre leggi della robotica ha una parte fondamentale nello sviluppo della semplice trama.
In appena 12  minuti ci vengono mostrate le vicende di Alex (un bravissimo Max Records), figlio di una coppia in crisi che prova a riportare un po' di serenità in famiglia facendosi regalare un robot domestico. 
Momenti da brivido: il finale.
Se avete tempo, guardatelo. 

[video=vimeo;21216091]http://vimeo.com/21216091[/video]​
Ho trovato una versione in italiano per chi non mastica bene l'inglese, ma la qualità video è peggiore e il doppiaggio amatoriale: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8ZaO_CibbM


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Marzo 2013)

*Blinky e...*

non male!

Grazie, come sempre!

Io ricambio con questi due:
il primo, Zero, non ho idea se sia stato anche tradotto. Lo posto così come lo conosco, a me è piaciuto abbastanza
Il secondo, Children, è un capolavoro silenzioso

[video=youtube;LOMbySJTKpg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOMbySJTKpg[/video]

[video=youtube;BE4oz2u6OHY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BE4oz2u6OHY&noredirect=1[/video]


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Marzo 2013)

Life line

[video=youtube;RbwhEjLUGtY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbwhEjLUGtY&list=PL0BF779A5B7DC8  CAC[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non male!
> 
> Grazie, come sempre!
> 
> ...


Bellissimi....:singleeye:


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Marzo 2013)

Altro genere, ma questo è proprio carino

[video=youtube;agmDxXIZHNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agmDxXIZHNY[/video]


----------



## MillePensieri (11 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non male!
> 
> Grazie, come sempre!
> [...]


Quanti corti! Grazie a te!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Quanti corti! Grazie a te!


Sono davvero bellissimi...
Sai che non riesco a trovare, ma c'erano dei corti sull'amore e sulla vita di coppia
che facevano a tarda notte qualche anno fa...

Ma non riesco a trovarli....

No non sto parlando dei Cortocircuiti erotici di Brass...no quelli sono da pensierounico...no?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

*Madri e figli*

[video=youtube;9ep9wONkU2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ep9wONkU2c[/video]


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Ma Conte, possibile che inquini pure il 3D di corti d'animazione???

Ebbasta co' 'sta musica barocca e simili, che non ci sta bene dappertutto


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma Conte, possibile che inquini pure il 3D di corti d'animazione???
> 
> Ebbasta co' 'sta musica barocca e simili, che non ci sta bene dappertutto


Ah vero non è animazione...
Ma non c'entra un casso la musica barocca lì...
C'è una madre che...
Siccome il figlio è raffreddato non può cantare con la voce bianca
e allora si mette lei di nascosto a cantare al suo posto no?

Ma era difficile gabbare il grande di Eisnach, la moglie stessa diceva che a lui non sfuggiva nulla in musica e che odiava ogni minima imperfezione.

Quindi se ne accorge...ma la prende di buon grado.


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma Conte, possibile che inquini pure il 3D di corti d'animazione???
> 
> Ebbasta co' 'sta musica barocca e simili, che non ci sta bene dappertutto


povero conte, era anche in tema! :rotfl:
va benissimo qualsiasi corto o film :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> povero conte, era anche in tema! :rotfl:
> va benissimo qualsiasi corto o film :mrgreen:


ma dai, io mi sto impegnando con l'animazione e mi dici che va bene tutto? noooo :incazzato:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

Tiè:  

[video=vimeo;8290405]http://vimeo.com/8290405[/video]

:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Tiè:
> 
> [video=vimeo;8290405]http://vimeo.com/8290405[/video]
> 
> :mrgreen:


a casa stasera...


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma dai, io mi sto impegnando con l'animazione e mi dici che va bene tutto? noooo :incazzato:





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Tiè: :mrgreen:


Ma si, è per rendere tutto più vario. :mrgreen: 
E non c'era più un 3d sul cinema. 
Comunque tu posta, mi piaccio i corti di animazione. 
:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ma si, è per rendere tutto più vario. :mrgreen:
> E non c'era più un 3d sul cinema.
> Comunque tu posta, mi piaccio i corti di animazione.
> :up:


la cosa carina è che per cercarli per te, ho l'occasione di conoscerli anche io 
e mi piace un sacco questa cosa :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> la cosa carina è che per cercarli per te, ho l'occasione di conoscerli anche io
> e mi piace un sacco questa cosa :mrgreen:


e di Bruno Bozzetto che ne pensi?
Lo adoro...


----------



## JON (12 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Sono contenta che vi sia piaciuto


Piacevole.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> e di Bruno Bozzetto che ne pensi?
> Lo adoro...


ma...tipo il sig. Rossi?

Se è quello no, proprio no per me. Mi piaccciono le matite  e l'animazione contemporanee e più che contemporanea


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma...tipo il sig. Rossi?
> 
> Se è quello no, proprio no per me. Mi piaccciono le matite  e l'animazione contemporanee e più che contemporanea


Uhm...io adoro solo le cose classiche...

[video=youtube;P3J52MorHRw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3J52MorHRw[/video]


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm...io adoro solo le cose classiche...



ah, sì, l'avevo già visto. Non mi piace proprio per niente. 
L'animazione è altra roba


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, sì, l'avevo già visto. Non mi piace proprio per niente.
> L'animazione è altra roba


Cioè ci vuole il pc?


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè ci vuole il pc?


anche, certo. Per l'animazione digitale è assolutamente necessario. Oramai anche il passo 1 necessita della fase informatica, mi pare. Altrimenti è un cartone animato classico, mi piacevano da bimba, ora proprio non più.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> anche, certo. Per l'animazione digitale è assolutamente necessario. Oramai anche il passo 1 necessita della fase informatica, mi pare. Altrimenti è un cartone animato classico, mi piacevano da bimba, ora proprio non più.


Pensa che so così ignorante in materia che ero convinto che animazione stesse per cartone animato...
Dimme te...


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensa che so così ignorante in materia che ero convinto che animazione stesse per cartone animato...
> Dimme te...


Le opere dello Studio Ghibli fanno per te allora, tecniche di disegno tradizionali e zero computer grafica (o quasi).


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Le opere dello Studio Ghibli fanno per te allora, tecniche di disegno tradizionali e zero computer grafica (o quasi).


anche Miyazaki non usa la computer grafica, no? Alcune sue opere sono bellissime ...


'azz, aspetta! Il ghibli non è suo? hahhahahaha, grande :mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> anche Miyazaki non usa la computer grafica, no? Alcune sue opere sono bellissime ...
> 
> 
> 'azz, aspetta! Il ghibli non è suo? hahhahahaha, grande :mrgreen:


Si, è uno dei fondatori. 
E credo che da qualche anno non utilizzino più la CGI per una scelta artistica, non che prima ne abusassero.
Adoro i loro lavori.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si, è uno dei fondatori.
> E credo che da qualche anno non utilizzino più la CGI per una scelta artistica, non che prima ne abusassero.
> Adoro i loro lavori.



anche io! Bellssime. Forse è l'unico caso di cartoni che mi piacciono davvero

ma graficamente, per una roba tipo la prima parte di wall-e ci vado fuori di testa :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Marzo 2013)

questo è divertente!!!! 

[video=vimeo;9985840]http://vimeo.com/9985840[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Le opere dello Studio Ghibli fanno per te allora, tecniche di disegno tradizionali e zero computer grafica (o quasi).


Beh mi pare che Myazaki...insomma...si mi piace quella roba là...tipo che so porco rosso!


----------



## MillePensieri (15 Aprile 2013)

Un'apocalisse zombie, un padre, una figlia da proteggere ad ogni costo. 
Questo è "Cargo", un corto finalista dell'australiano Tropfest 2013 diretto da Ben Howling e Yolanda Ramke.


[video=youtube;gryenlQKTbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gryenlQKTbE[/video]​


----------



## Flavia (26 Aprile 2013)

in questo post noto
una grave dimenticanza 
il capolavoro del cinema trash

[video=youtube;h3kkbZU-JtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3kkbZU-JtY[/video]


----------



## net (29 Aprile 2013)

Il primo dei bugiardi... un film bellissimo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6R65ugb7Mo


----------



## net (29 Aprile 2013)

E poi... essere John Malkovich...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWr27QgTGzA


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2013)

net ha detto:


> E poi... essere John Malkovich...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWr27QgTGzA


Per mettere i video, mia cara net
vai sul quadratino con la pellicola e lì incolli il link

Malkovich...

[video=youtube;-FOu4gjfLkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FOu4gjfLkc[/video]

Trascende....


----------



## net (1 Maggio 2013)

Grazie conte  bello le relazioni pericolose.... 
Eccone un altro meraviglioso... inland empire

[video=youtube;KtzSSG8X9e0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtzSSG8X9e0[/video] 



adoro Lynch...


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Maggio 2013)

Era un caldo pomeriggio estivo di una vita fa, in tv davano un film che non avevo mai visto, uno di quelli con i mostri che si muovono a scatti. Sono rimasta a bocca aperta, divisa tra lo stupore e la paura, catturata dalle immagini, una sensazione incredibile e mai provata prima.

[video=youtube;IXmRuJByoVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXmRuJByoVs[/video]
_Jason and the Argonauts_​
Dopo più di vent'anni certe scene mi sono rimaste impresse dentro con tutte le emozioni che mi scatenavano allora, quando mi coprivo gli occhi con le mani o mi mangiavo le unghie per la tensione. Poi magari avevo gli incubi, disegnavo grottesche creature tra principesse e soli sorridenti, ma la mia "fame di meraviglia" era ed è rimasta enorme, sono stata iniziata fin da giovanissima ad un certo tipo di immaginario e non me ne sono ancora stufata, impossibile. Sono diventata quella strana bambina che muoveva dinosauri di gomma ed altre mostruosità da bancarella all'assalto della casa delle bambole,  fino alla sua cacciata dalla mia stanza una volta cresciuta, inghiottita da uno scatolone per poi sparire chissà dove, mentre il mio brutto t-rex deforme è ancora qui che mi guarda con la bocca spalancata e i denti scoloriti.

Ho scoperto solo dopo molti anni a chi devo la maggior parte di questi ricordi, a Ray Harryhausen, maestro della stop-motion e grande artista, uno di quei pochi personaggi che sapeva cosa vuol dire portare davvero la fantasia sul grande schermo.



_The Seventh Voyage of Sinbad - disegno preparatorio_
​
Ci ha lasciati pochi giorni fa, il 7 maggio, sono inciampata nella notizia della sua morte proprio ora, durante una pausa dal mio lavoro. E mi sono bloccata, sto vagando da uno spezzone all'altro di film ingenui e dalle trame assurde resi immortali dal lavoro di un uomo che ha lasciato il segno nel cinema e non solo.







​


----------



## contepinceton (10 Maggio 2013)

Mille sto cercando un film horror surreale.
Il regista è moderno ma usa la tecnica di un film stile anni 20 o 30.
La trama è che una coppia di svitati
mettono al mondo un mostro
e poi decidono di allevarlo lo stesso.

il titolo è ell...e qualcosa , ma non ha nulla a che vedere con Hellraiser...

Ma secondo la mia idea di trash
quello che adoro alla follia è magnolia.


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mille sto cercando un film horror surreale.
> Il regista è moderno ma usa la tecnica di un film stile anni 20 o 30.
> La trama è che una coppia di svitati
> mettono al mondo un mostro
> ...


non saprei, credo di non averlo mai visto.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Maggio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> non saprei, credo di non averlo mai visto.


Lo davano su raimovie una notte di due settimane fa...ma è anche possibile che me lo sia sognato...
mi addormento spesso sul divano...ora che sto facendo un lavoraccio anche lì...
sto riordinando la mia discoteca...sono a quota 2500 cd...un ginepraio...
E mi sono visto queste scene...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo davano su raimovie una notte di due settimane fa...ma è anche possibile che me lo sia sognato...
> mi addormento spesso sul divano...ora che sto facendo un lavoraccio anche lì...
> sto riordinando la mia discoteca...sono a quota 2500 cd...un ginepraio...
> E mi sono visto queste scene...


Ne ho visto un pezzo. Il mostricino era davvero bruttino. Non riesco a ricordare il titolo.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2013)

E l'animazione qui...mitico 

Com'è vi è una rappresentazione speciale del sesso!

[video=youtube;k1jWfS8BIbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1jWfS8BIbE[/video]


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Giugno 2013)

Qual'è la differenza tra giustizia e punizione?


"The Punisher: Dirty Laundry" è un corto indipendente del 2012, diretto da Phil Joanou e basato sul personaggio del Punitore, un oscuro e violento serial killer di criminali interpretato da Thomas Jane, che torna a vestire i panni di questo anti-eroe della scuderia Marvel dopo una dimenticabile pellicola del 2004. 
La trama è semplice, i cliché abbondano, l'ambientazione è quella dei soliti bassifondi cupi, sporchi e opprimenti, popolati da un'umanità che sopravvive nel degrado, oppressa da feroci aguzzini. Ma è tutto reso in maniera solida, le facce sono quelle giuste (Ron Perlman nel cast), c'è un po' di gente che fa una brutta fine, ci sono ossa rotte, litri di sangue virtuale (reso maluccio, ma vabbè) ed un pizzico di gore. 
Se avete 10 minuti e vi va un po' di violenza, guardatelo.


[video=youtube;bWpK0wsnitc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWpK0wsnitc[/video]​


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Giugno 2013)

Una giovane donna in viaggio con il compagno ed un gruppo di criminali armati che minacciano di ucciderla. 
Ma la morte potrebbe essere l'ultimo dei suoi problemi.
"Dead On Time" è un corto greco del 2010 diretto da Andreas Lambropoulos e Kostas Skiftas, dura poco più di 11 minuti e ricorda certi episodi di "Ai confini della realtà", piuttosto figo per gli amanti del genere. L'idea di base è carina, già vista altrove, ma sviluppata bene. Comunque, se non avete problemi con i sottotitoli in inglese, merita un'occhiata. 


[video=vimeo;17533882]http://vimeo.com/17533882[/video]​


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Luglio 2013)

​
"Dead Man's Lake" è un corto del 2012 diretto da Ben Franklin, un piccolo omaggio agli slasher horror anni '80 fin dai primi secondi in stile VHS rovinata, che prosegue sui binari del genere presentandoci dei protagonisti stereotipati in un bosco apparentemente deserto e mettendo in scena una violenza decisamente esagerata con effetti speciali artigianali e convincenti. Poi...un twist finale cattivo, freddo e realistico che scombina tutto.
Dura solo 10 minuti, non è necessario capire l'inglese per seguirlo (ma aiuta, ecco), buttateci un occhio se avete tempo.


[video=youtube;D7uWygcyHrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7uWygcyHrM[/video]​
Se vi è piaciuto, ecco gli altri corti dell'antologia "Bloody Cuts": http://www.bloodycuts.co.uk/.


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Agosto 2013)

Cosa è disposto a fare un uomo onesto pur di riuscire a mantenere un figlio in arrivo? Che scelte può arrivare a compiere? E quanto a fondo possono trascinarlo le sue decisioni?
Detras Del Espejo è un corto peruviano del 2012 diretto da Julio O.Ramos, ambientato in un motel di Lima tanto sporco e squallido quanto la maggior parte dei personaggi che compaiono negli 11 minuti in cui si sviluppa la trama. È un'opera solida, che non lascia nulla in sospeso, approfondisce con equilibrio sia l'intreccio criminale che il rapporto della giovane e sfortunata coppia. 
Se non avete problemi con lo spagnolo o i sottotitoli in inglese, ve lo consiglio caldamente.

[video=vimeo;45270841]http://vimeo.com/45270841[/video]​


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Agosto 2013)

"Spun", con Mickey Rourke.  Capolavoro tossico/grottesco/trash/pulp.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

*Il potere della musica...*

[video=youtube;GD77Pd_5-vo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD77Pd_5-vo[/video]


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Settembre 2013)

Cosa può succedere quando ogni gesto della persona con cui si vive diventa una costante tortura?
"It's Not You, It's Me" è una cattiva e disorientante commedia nera diretta da Matt Spicer, con la brava Gillian Jacobs di "The Community" nei panni di una donna alle prese con un rapporto da cui si sente soffocare in ogni suo aspetto. 
Ma è davvero così? O la sua percezione delle cose è completamente sbagliata?
Consigliato anche a chi non conosce l'inglese, dura solo una decina di minuti. 
:up:

[video=youtube;Uj2kQYk5pnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj2kQYk5pnM[/video]​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Settembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Cosa può succedere quando ogni gesto della persona con cui si vive diventa una costante tortura?
> "It's Not You, It's Me" è una cattiva e disorientante commedia nera diretta da Matt Spicer, con la brava Gillian Jacobs di "The Community" nei panni di una donna alle prese con un rapporto da cui si sente soffocare in ogni suo aspetto.
> Ma è davvero così? O la sua percezione delle cose è completamente sbagliata?
> Consigliato anche a chi non conosce l'inglese, dura solo una decina di minuti.
> ...


dopo 4 minuti mi è venuto da vomitare ... possibile che sia una commedia? mi sembra troppo reale.


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> dopo 4 minuti mi è venuto da vomitare ... possibile che sia una commedia? mi sembra troppo reale.


quib! :inlove:
si, i primi minuti sono verosimili.
 e anzi, non ho fatto fatica ad immedesimarmi nella protagonista. mi ha ricordato i miei mesi bui.
solo che dal twist in poi i toni cambiano completamente. o ti sei arreso prima di arrivarci?


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Cosa può succedere quando ogni gesto della persona con cui si vive diventa una costante tortura?
> "It's Not You, It's Me" è una cattiva e disorientante commedia nera diretta da Matt Spicer, con la brava Gillian Jacobs di "The Community" nei panni di una donna alle prese con un rapporto da cui si sente soffocare in ogni suo aspetto.
> Ma è davvero così? O la sua percezione delle cose è completamente sbagliata?
> Consigliato anche a chi non conosce l'inglese, dura solo una decina di minuti.
> ...


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2013)

Un articolo di Martin Amis sul porno risalente a qualche anno fa.
Mi è capitato di leggerlo per caso in una raccolta di articoli e saggi dello scrittore inglese e mi ha molto colpito.
Mi è sembrato un approccio molto umano e anche molto vero alla materia, peraltro senza falsi moralismi o eccessivi salamelecchi.
Purtroppo non l'ho trovato sul web in italiano e perciò lo posto in lingua originale.
C'è un punto che mi ha molto colpito e lo segnalo: quando dice che il porno opera come una sorta di metal detector al quale non puoi mentire: scandaglia il tuo intimo, cerca e trova la tua perversione "perfetta". Una volta trovata, te la ripropone all'infinito e poiché noi siamo perdenti di fronte al desiderio, ci rende suoi schiavi.Ecco perché molti entrano nel consumo di porno e vi si assuefanno. Dannatamente interessante. la pornografia come droga che da dipendenza.

http://www.theguardian.com/books/2001/mar/17/society.martinamis1


ps Si Joey, lo so, sono un vecchio melenso e pornomaniaco, lo so


----------



## Leda (10 Settembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Cosa può succedere quando ogni gesto della persona con cui si vive diventa una costante tortura?
> "It's Not You, It's Me" è una cattiva e disorientante commedia nera diretta da Matt Spicer, con la brava Gillian Jacobs di "The Community" nei panni di una donna alle prese con un rapporto da cui si sente soffocare in ogni suo aspetto.
> Ma è davvero così? O la sua percezione delle cose è completamente sbagliata?
> Consigliato anche a chi non conosce l'inglese, dura solo una decina di minuti.
> ...



Minchiazza, Mille!!


----------



## net (10 Settembre 2013)

*ditemi che sono nel posto giusto....*

Chi mi consiglia una commedia non troppo scarsa per risollevarsi un pò? Sono un pò demotivata :blank:...grazie


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Settembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> quib! :inlove:
> si, i primi minuti sono verosimili.
> e anzi, non ho fatto fatica ad immedesimarmi nella protagonista. mi ha ricordato i miei mesi bui.
> solo che dal twist in poi i toni cambiano completamente. o ti sei arreso prima di arrivarci?


Ho interrotto al punto dove si era visto pulsare il sangue. L'hanno fatto davvero molto bene ... ci ho quasi creduto


----------



## contepinceton (10 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Un articolo di Martin Amis sul porno risalente a qualche anno fa.
> Mi è capitato di leggerlo per caso in una raccolta di articoli e saggi dello scrittore inglese e mi ha molto colpito.
> Mi è sembrato un approccio molto umano e anche molto vero alla materia, peraltro senza falsi moralismi o eccessivi salamelecchi.
> Purtroppo non l'ho trovato sul web in italiano e perciò lo posto in lingua originale.
> ...


Ma scusa l'articolo parla di lui...
Il monarca assoluto: John Stagliano
E mi dissero quella volta renditi conto conte che Stagliano è il J.S.Bach del porno!


----------



## passaparola (10 Settembre 2013)

net ha detto:


> Chi mi consiglia una commedia non troppo scarsa per risollevarsi un pò? Sono un pò demotivata :blank:...grazie


Prima ti sposo poi ti rovino

Trovo le facce di George Clooney molto divertenti


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Un articolo di Martin Amis sul porno risalente a qualche anno fa.
> Mi è capitato di leggerlo per caso in una raccolta di articoli e saggi dello scrittore inglese e mi ha molto colpito.
> Mi è sembrato un approccio molto umano e anche molto vero alla materia, peraltro senza falsi moralismi o eccessivi salamelecchi.
> Purtroppo non l'ho trovato sul web in italiano e perciò lo posto in lingua originale.
> ...


E da mò che lo so. Ma non fa niente, eh. Cioè, dico, di qualcosa si dovrà pur morir, un giorno.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

net ha detto:


> Chi mi consiglia una commedia non troppo scarsa per risollevarsi un pò? Sono un pò demotivata :blank:...grazie


The Hangover. In italiano mi sa che si chiama Una Notte da Leoni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Un articolo di *Martin Amis* sul porno risalente a qualche anno fa.
> Mi è capitato di leggerlo per caso in una raccolta di articoli e saggi dello scrittore inglese e mi ha molto colpito.
> Mi è sembrato un approccio molto umano e anche molto vero alla materia, peraltro senza falsi moralismi o eccessivi salamelecchi.
> Purtroppo non l'ho trovato sul web in italiano e perciò lo posto in lingua originale.
> ...


grande scrittore


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> grande scrittore


Yes amica mia, davvero.


----------



## tenebroso67 (10 Settembre 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Qual'è la differenza tra giustizia e punizione?
> 
> 
> "The Punisher: Dirty Laundry" è un corto indipendente del 2012, diretto da Phil Joanou e basato sul personaggio del Punitore, un oscuro e violento serial killer di criminali interpretato da Thomas Jane, che torna a vestire i panni di questo anti-eroe della scuderia Marvel dopo una dimenticabile pellicola del 2004.
> ...


Si.....in effetti il sangue schizza a litri fin troppo......


----------



## MillePensieri (11 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Un articolo di Martin Amis sul porno risalente a qualche anno fa.[...]


interessante :up:


----------



## MillePensieri (11 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


>





Leda ha detto:


> Minchiazza, Mille!!


----------



## MillePensieri (11 Settembre 2013)

net ha detto:


> Chi mi consiglia una commedia non troppo scarsa per risollevarsi un pò? Sono un pò demotivata :blank:...grazie


Moonrise Kingdom, di Wes Anderson.

[video=youtube;7N8wkVA4_8s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N8wkVA4_8s[/video]​


----------



## lolapal (20 Settembre 2013)

"Tutti i santi giorni" di Paolo Virzì.

Molto bello. A me i film di Virzì sono sempre piaciuti molto, fin da "Ovosodo".
Per certi versi, io e Marito ci siamo immedesimati... 

[video=youtube;yqtfywGOI80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqtfywGOI80[/video]


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Ottobre 2013)

La premessa di "The Piano Tuner", questo corto di appena 13 minuti, è tanto semplice quanto ben sviluppata dal francese Oliver Treiner: un giovane prodigio musicale caduto in disgrazia, prima per gioco e poi per provare un sottile brivido voyeuristico, si finge cieco. Tutto qui. 
Ma...si può riuscire a rimanere impassibili di fronte a qualcosa che non si sarebbe dovuto vedere?


[video=youtube;Gz3jDPpYk-Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz3jDPpYk-Q[/video]​


----------



## Hellseven (25 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> "Tutti i santi giorni" di Paolo Virzì.
> 
> Molto bello. A me i film di Virzì sono sempre piaciuti molto, fin da "Ovosodo".
> Per certi versi, io e Marito ci siamo immedesimati...
> ...



Toccante.
La figura del protagonista è recitata perfettamente: credibilissimo.


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Novembre 2013)

"La Cruz", pluripremiato corto dello spagnolo Alberto Evangelio, colpisce duro allo stomaco con l'orrore più tremendo, quello che nasce dentro ad una persona amata. 

[video=youtube;WG8XZRMqPLk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WG8XZRMqPLk[/video]​


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Novembre 2013)

Allan Kasvotski è un normale impiegato con una vita ordinaria, uno stronzo vicino di scrivania da sopportare, un capo ancora più stronzo da subire, una collega carina di cui è innamorato e...all'improvviso qualsiasi cosa aggiunga al proprio profilo su Facebook diventa realtà. "Status Update", una divertente commedia diretta dall'australiano Daniel Reisinger, consigliata solo a chi mastica almeno un po' di inglese e apprezza anche uno humor abbastanza terra-terra.

[video=vimeo;49262810]http://vimeo.com/49262810[/video]
_il link per vederlo a tutto schermo:http://vimeo.com/49262810#_​


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Dicembre 2013)

"The Election", di Padraig Reynolds, è un thriller che se la gioca tutta sul classico dilemma del fare o non fare la "cosa giusta", andare contro i propri interessi o mettere a tacere la propria coscienza. Con un cast di primissima scelta per una produzione del genere, un ispirato Ray Wise e una brava Lin Shaye, non rivoluziona il genere, ma arriva con il giusto ritmo ad un finale che ho trovato tanto godibile quanto disturbante. Vale i suoi otto minuti circa di durata. Consigliato a chi non ha problemi con l'inglese, purtroppo non è sottotitolato.


[video=vimeo;26411368]http://vimeo.com/26411368[/video]
_il link per vederlo a tutto schermo:http://vimeo.com/26411368_​


----------



## Leda (6 Dicembre 2013)

Un film anche commovente, a tratti. Inatteso. Bello.
Tratto dalla storia vera di Horst Fantazzini, rapinatore gentile degli anni '70.

[video=youtube_share;Kgvd7diz7dY]http://youtu.be/Kgvd7diz7dY[/video]


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Un film anche commovente, a tratti. Inatteso. Bello.
> Tratto dalla storia vera di Horst Fantazzini, rapinatore gentile degli anni '70.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Kgvd7diz7dY]http://youtu.be/Kgvd7diz7dY[/video]


leggevo il blog di pralina-patrizia diamante...la sua ultima donna .che tipa travolgente


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Gennaio 2014)

"All's Fair" di Todd Strauss-Schulson. "Resistance is suffering": sono tre parole semplici semplici che ad un certo punto diventano vere per tutti, perché soffrire per un po' è umano e spesso necessario prima di lasciarsi una delusione alle spalle, ma restare aggrappati al passato più del dovuto porta solo altro dolore. Forse è banale, ma c'è chi lo sa dire bene, magari strappando anche più di un sorriso. 

[video=vimeo;82070977]http://vimeo.com/82070977[/video]_
 il link per vederlo a tutto schermo:_ http://vimeo.com/82070977​


----------

